# Polling : Asus P8Z68-V Pro Or Deluxe Or Sabertooth



## Infinity9 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi

i want to buy new 1155 mainboard for Gaming and overclocking ..

my CPU is 2600K

in your opinion which is better ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 22, 2011)

why Z68? 

Why not just get p67 to save a few bucks and get the P8P67 Deluxe?


----------



## Infinity9 (Jul 22, 2011)

Why P67?

I'm in middle east, here P67 Deluxe is 330$ and Z68 Deluxe 340$ and V Pro is 280$ and Sabertooth is 260$


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 22, 2011)

Infinity9 said:


> Why P67?
> 
> I'm in middle east, here P67 Deluxe is 330$ and Z68 Deluxe 340$ and V Pro is 280$ and Sabertooth is 260$



do you relaly need a intergrated GPU and SSD caching? thats the only thing your getting with z68 over p67


----------



## Infinity9 (Jul 22, 2011)

no i don't need 

so P8P67 Deluxe Vs Sabertooth ...  which is better ?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jul 23, 2011)

Infinity9 said:


> Why P67?
> 
> I'm in middle east, here P67 Deluxe is 330$ and Z68 Deluxe 340$ and V Pro is 280$ and Sabertooth is 260$



The answer is easy, go with the sabertooth. I love my P67 sabertooth. Its a very reliable motherboard with all of the features that most people will need. The quality of the Sabertooth might be a bit better than the Deluxe but the Deluxe has more features, none of which that I really needed. The PLX controller also causes problems with my Xonar DX.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 23, 2011)

Get the cheapest P67 board with atleast 8 power phase's and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Infinity9 (Jul 23, 2011)

Tanks

I Chose The Sabertooth  .


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jul 23, 2011)

Good choice just make sure to use a fan or just remove the thermal armor like I did. I think that it looks better that way too.


----------



## Infinity9 (Jul 23, 2011)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Good choice just make sure to use a fan or just remove the thermal armor like I did. I think that it looks better that way too.



Check It ....

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...67-b3-sandy-bridge-motherboard-review-16.html


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 23, 2011)

ive read that there have been some boot issues with the Sabertooth, similar to that of the P8P67 Pro and Deluxe, which im pretty sure have been fixed with the new BIOS release that was released recently.


----------



## Sinzia (Jul 23, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> ive read that there have been some boot issues with the Sabertooth, similar to that of the P8P67 Pro and Deluxe, which im pretty sure have been fixed with the new BIOS release that was released recently.



you could fix it before, it was a setting with some power saver option for pci stuff, turned it off and bingo- no issues.


----------

